# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Как ИП на УСН и ПСН отразить в 1С 3.0 возврат денежных средств по эквайрингу?

## anya0727

Добрый день. 
Программа 1с бух 3.0 версия 3.0.116.27.
Ип совмещает усн и псн.
В отчёте о розничных продажах создаю два отчёта за день. Один для патента, другой УСН.
При оплате картой в поступлении на расчетный счет разбиваю платёж эквайринга, где указывю сколько по усн, а сколько по патенту пришло.
Все проводки и записи в кудир отражаются правильно.
Но случился возврат на карту за услуги на патенте. Сумма возврата больше, чем поступлений по патенту.
Т.е отчёт о розничных продажах по патенту минусовой. Деньги вернулись за счёт продаж по усн.
В итоге по эквайрингу приходит сумма за минусом возврата. 
В поступлении на расчетный счет отражаю её как эквайринг усн. Но в кудир попадает только эта сумма, а не полная по усн, а возврат по патенту не минусуется. И проводки соответственно неправильные. 
Как правильно сделать никак не пойму.

----------


## Arthur121

IP on the simplified tax system and PSN should be able to reflect the return of funds for acquiring in 1C 3.0 by setting the "Return of funds for acquiring" parameter in the "IP on the simplified tax system and PSN" function to "true".   GBWhatsapp

----------

